# Young mans beautiful fox



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

My buddy Pat, his son Cody and i went hunting during the PM hunt towards Silver City, NM. We had some great land to hunt on and the land owner was one of the nicest guys I have ever met.

We had a few opprotunities, stalked a coyote on a ridge and into a canyon and I even took a very very long shot at a coyote. All to no avail.

The next day, I had to pass on going with these gentlemen due to setting up for the PM banquet and low and behold, my bad Karma was set free when I got a text with this picture. Cody nailed this beautiful Gray fox at 225yds with a 60gr Vmax out of his SD 223 that I built for him.

This is one of the most beautiful foxes I have ever seen, they decided to tan it and hang it up in Codys room. What a wall hanger.

Sorry this has taken so long to get up into a short story, but the pic on my cell phone was deleted and finally asked for a better pic. Cody is a fine young man, graduating from HS this summer and will be going off to college. He is also a fine hunter and a wealth of knowledge in the AG field(like his dad).

Thanks guys for letting me tag along on the hunt, as always I truly appreciate your friendship.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

What a great story and an amazing trophy. That would have definitely been on my wall or done in a full body mount. 
Congrats Cody!!!!
:beer:


----------

